# Swinging drawbar Ford 3000



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have something similar to this on a Ford 3000 tractor. A swinging drawbar attaches by a thick pin in the back but I cant figure out how to secure that holding pin and what type of pin to use.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JG,

See items #7 & #8 on attached diagram.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks BigT. Now I see how it connects. I tried pulling over a tree with the hydraulic arms and almost flipped the tractor. Using a drawbar makes it less likely to flip but I did not have it attached correctly. I secured it with a bolt up front that eventually bent. If I find a spring clip at tractor supply I will pull over trees this weekend. If not I will order it from Messicks.


----------

